# check engine light



## Guest (Jan 16, 2003)

the mil comes on every 2 or 3k miles and it's always the 02 sensor. It's driving me nuts--any ideas?


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2003)

What mods do you have?? Are you gunning the car around packed with 4 or 5 heads??

If you have any mods, It could be related to that...


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Well if it says O2 sensor, then your O2 sensor is bad. If you car is still under warranty, take it back. If not then youre gonna have to fork over some cash


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

^^ what he said.


----------



## jay25 (Oct 5, 2002)

if it is still under warranty take it to the dealer O2 sensors are not cheap, your looking at $95 for one. and the dealer will reset the CEL for you at no charge.


----------

